
Show HN: An easy way to type messages on your Apple Watch - egocentric
https://www.idownloadblog.com/2018/11/07/flicktype-keyboard-apple-watch/
======
egocentric
Developer here. FlickType is the keyboard app I’ve always felt was missing
from my Apple Watch.

 _Why?_

I’ve always thought Scribble is too slow, Siri doesn’t always work, and canned
replies feel… canned. I asked myself, could a regular (QWERTY) keyboard
somehow be not just bearable, but actually comfortable to type on?

 _How?_

My solution uses two simple flick gestures and a unique correction algorithm,
and it almost feels like you're typing on your phone with one hand -
surprisingly comfortable!

 _Woot?_

Yes! So you can now reply to messages straight from your wrist when the
situation arises — and it might be more often than you think!

 _Take my $$$!_

Oh, it's completely free. But if you love it so much, there's also a paid
version that you can use on your iPhone :)

 _More?_

This is just the first iteration of the watch app — expect a lot more to come.
Tell me what you think and how I can make it better!

Thank you, Kosta

PS: For some more background, read my wife's recent post "Designing for
Inherent Universal Gains": [https://medium.com/@flicktype/designing-for-
inherent-univers...](https://medium.com/@flicktype/designing-for-inherent-
universal-gains-746daf4dffc6)

